

Seven Languages: Week 4 (Scala) - Day 1 - nickknw
http://nickknowlson.com/blog/2013/03/28/seven-languages-week-4-day-1/

======
nickknw
I took a long break from this series due to, well, cancer. But I'm cancer-free
now and recovered enough to start blogging again, so here's the next part!

